# sysutils/py-ranger Refresh Issue



## Deleted member 47080 (Aug 31, 2015)

Same issue (?): https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...es-window-does-not-refresh.44915/#post-265357

As stated in the linked thread from 2014, ranger starts, but is unusable due to the screen not refreshing. Also, pressing "w" causes the same crash.

This happens in console, various terminals (st, urxvt, xterm, maybe others), under bash and zsh, with or without any configs, and for all users.

The thread from 2014 had no resolution, but the maintainer seemed to know what was going on.

Info:

```
FreeBSD ramuh 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

ranger version: 1.7.1, executed with python 2.7.10, both built from ports.


----------



## serpent7776 (Aug 31, 2015)

It was me reporting problems with sysutils/py-ranger, but I have not found any solution to this problem. I have reinstalled my system and I'm on 10.2-RELEASE now with ranger 1.7.1 and python 2.7.10 built from ports (so identical to what you are using) and I have no issues.
How do you build ports? I moved to ports-mgmt/poudriere.
I remember problems also with few other ports so I suspect there was problem with curses.
As a last resort you could try to delete and rebuild all ports.


----------



## Deleted member 47080 (Aug 31, 2015)

I was having issues with other software (don't know if I still am or not) so I ended up doing a complete reinstall. I was/am building ports with portmaster since poudriere seemed overkill (only one system to build for, which is this one).
Everything seems to be working well now, so I'm not sure where the problem came from exactly.
Mods, feel free to delete this thread, I suppose, since the issue is resolved-but-unresolved, and I can no longer provide any info on where the issue was coming from.


----------



## serpent7776 (Aug 31, 2015)

fade said:


> I was having issues with other software (don't know if I still am or not) so I ended up doing a complete reinstall. I was/am building ports with portmaster since poudriere seemed overkill (only one system to build for, which is this one).
> Everything seems to be working well now, so I'm not sure where the problem came from exactly.


It was exact the same for me when I started thread you referred to in your first post.
As to poudriere it's very easy to set up and is much more safe - you won't end up with half of the packages updated other not because of some compilation error. And that was possible with portmaster


----------



## Deleted member 47080 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll look into it - thanks for the advice.


----------

